# Any news at Big Squaw?



## newenglandskier1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Last year the owner apparently had a company come in and begin fixing the upper mountain chair, but they only were about 2/3 done by the time the season began. Hopefully this year they can operate at full potential. Anyone know what theyve been up to there?


----------



## bigbog (Aug 8, 2009)

*latest I've read...*

Here's the latest thread via the Unofficial Sugarloaf Chat site..

http://www.sugarloaftoday.com/chat/viewtopic.php?t=2496&highlight=squaw

...fwiw,
STeveD


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Here's the latest thread via the Unofficial Sugarloaf Chat site..
> 
> http://www.sugarloaftoday.com/chat/viewtopic.php?t=2496&highlight=squaw
> 
> ...



See what I posted at the Sugarloafchat............http://www.sugarloaftoday.com/chat/viewtopic.php?t=2739


----------



## jerryg (Sep 12, 2009)

newenglandskier1 said:


> Last year the owner apparently had a company come in and begin fixing the upper mountain chair, but they only were about 2/3 done by the time the season began. Hopefully this year they can operate at full potential. Anyone know what theyve been up to there?



I would really like them (Him) to get his act together and open the mountain up again. I had thought that he had been putting off fixing the summit chair until he knew the outcome of the Plum Creek zoning. Now that it's been approved, we see that there has been all this work scheduled for this summer. Coincidence? Perhaps. Squaw is the real deal with over 1700 vert and classic NE trail designs, it's a fabulous mountain, albeit a ways a way for most, but I recall when I was at UMaine, it was a very easy trip.


----------



## billski (Jul 7, 2010)

Bump.


I was just mapping out some community ski area hits for next season and realized I'd better get to this one before Jeremy Clark decides to plant it on his page.  Looks like dismal management is continuing.  You can't even get to the top via lift anymore (hmm...idea....), and he didn't open until January.  The 'loaf discussion group does a lot of dissin' over there, rightfully so.  I hope it ain't too late for me.


----------



## Skimaine (Jul 7, 2010)

The latest bit of "good news" is that the town is no longer going to plow the 2 mile long access road in an effort to save some tax payer coin.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jul 7, 2010)

Skimaine said:


> The latest bit of "good news" is that the town is no longer going to plow the 2 mile long access road in an effort to save some tax payer coin.



Bout time, never understood why they did this, I don't believe it is considered a town road.  With all the anger and such, I thought this would help send him a message years ago.  Granted, the scumbag will probably and go out an spend 50g's on a big ford diesel with a plow instead of spending the money on the hill.  Not sure how him and his wife can show their faces around town....maybe they don't.  I understand it's his property and he can do as he likes, but if he can't run the place, why doesn't he do himself and town a favor and sell the place.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2010)

lack of a willing buyer?

I have a hard time seeing a mountain that is so remote being that attractive to investors.  could be wrong.  It's what?  Another hour further from Boston than Sugarloaf or Saddleback?


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 8, 2010)

Would like to eventually ski the place if a summit lift gets opened again. Obviously not worth the drive until that time.

I don't know all of the back story but it is a bad economy and I doubt it is a good time to sell a remote ski area with a broken lift. I think the owner must be in a catch 22 of sorts if he is holding out for a higher price. If the area continues to fall into disrepair and falls off everyone's radar even more, then that would even further lower the value of the area.

On the flip side, a new lift ain't cheap and who knows if he could ever get that money back. But in the meantime, it sounds like the place is operating as a good local's feeder area for kids and families with its lower mountain open. Better than being completely lost.


----------



## marcski (Jul 8, 2010)

They should do some type of State, County or Town take-over perhaps. Given its remote location, perhaps it could be better utilized and serve the local area as a Park with skiing/riding.  They could work something out where the owner could get a tax break on the sales price, it would still be able to bring some jobs to the area and would hopefully stop NELSAP worries.  They could probably find a company to lease the operations as well a la Sunapee.  Just a thought....I've never been.. and don't know much more about the place than what I've read online (trustworthy source, eh?).  I would love to take a trip up there, but as Riv says, not worth it until a summit lift is running.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> lack of a willing buyer?
> 
> I have a hard time seeing a mountain that is so remote being that attractive to investors.  could be wrong.  It's what?  Another hour further from Boston than Sugarloaf or Saddleback?



It's a shorter drive from Bangor. Most of it's clientele have been locals in the past. With the Plum Creek development it might bring some more vacationers up that way too.

I think the guy has had some offers, but is holding out hoping to cash in with Plum Creek. In the mean time it continues to decay ...

Skied there in 80's it was a fun mtn and would love to see it come back.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 8, 2010)

Agree with all said... *wa-loaf*..if Plum Creek truely wants a piece of the pie they're going to HAVE to scale down their plans a bit and get accepted.....and they should...the Squaw mtn part of it could work.  
I havn't looked at where things stand now....as to what PC wants to do...  It's apparent that they've gathered ideas from the wealthy who, from my experience of decades, has no idea just what great stuff is up and around the whole area.  They have always wanted a paved amusement park type of environment...that has always looked like _the great American suburb_ = Pathetically sad with what the scenario with the lake and wildlife, land and water, used to be..given the distance from most people's job locations.


----------



## Skimaine (Jul 8, 2010)

Not plowing the road does not impact the owner at all.  It only hurts the locals trying to keep skiing alive on the lower mountain.  It's unfortunate all around.


----------



## EPB (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a solid understanding of what must be done to bring Squaw's skier experience up to par?
I'd love to know how much it would realistically cost.


----------



## millerm277 (Jul 9, 2010)

eastern powder baby said:


> Does anyone have a solid understanding of what must be done to bring Squaw's skier experience up to par?
> I'd love to know how much it would realistically cost.



From my understanding, the only major thing is the lift. You need to rebuild a tower on a lift since it collapsed, and do all of the other work that's needed to bring an old lift up to par that hasn't been running in years. That is a sum of money that might be difficult to recoup, I have no idea what the market and such is like up there.

If the lift work is done, the other stuff would just be clearing of a couple years growth on the trails is, and whatever needs to be done to the snowmaking. Considering it's been less than 10 years, I'd think the last two items aren't huge amounts of $$$ compared to the lift, if they have been left to rot.

The rest of the area IS functioning in some form, which means the lodge/other facilities and lifts are working, and the reports I'd read said they do at least some snowmaking.


----------



## jerryg (Jul 9, 2010)

Skimaine said:


> Not plowing the road does not impact the owner at all.  It only hurts the locals trying to keep skiing alive on the lower mountain.  It's unfortunate all around.



Sure it does. He wants people to stay at the hotel and the condos, which is one of the reasons there is any skiing at all.

Squaw is farther away from Boston, millage-wise, than SL or SB, but given that you take i95 all the way to Waterville before taking state roads, the travel time probably isn't much more.

The Plum Creek development WILL bring people to the area. It was a playground of the rich in the late 1800's/early 1900's before the Depression. People will come back to that area, but weather they will only do so in the winter will be the question.


----------



## scootertig (Dec 22, 2010)

(bump)

Can anyone point me in the direction of information about Big Squaw?  I looked at their website, and it seems to be down, and I'm going to be more or less in the area in a few weeks and thought about dropping in for a few hours of skiing (just to check it off a list).


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Dec 22, 2010)

scootertig said:


> (bump)
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of information about Big Squaw?  I looked at their website, and it seems to be down, and I'm going to be more or less in the area in a few weeks and thought about dropping in for a few hours of skiing (just to check it off a list).



Good luck, last I knew it wasn't open yet and may not open at all this year.  They do very little snowmaking, the upper lift had work done on it by a Vermont firm, but does not work, the lower lift I believe works, but quite possibly wasn't used last year and they have gotten some natural snow, but not enough to open.  Bottom line I doubt you will be skiing.  Worst case you will be skiing the lower trails, best case you won't be able to get past the gate, it will just depress you knowing what could be.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 23, 2010)

marcski said:


> They should do some type of State, County or Town take-over perhaps. Given its remote location, perhaps it could be better utilized and serve the local area as a Park with skiing/riding.  They could work something out where the owner could get a tax break on the sales price, it would still be able to bring some jobs to the area and would hopefully stop NELSAP worries.  They could probably find a company to lease the operations as well a la Sunapee.  Just a thought....I've never been.. and don't know much more about the place than what I've read online (trustworthy source, eh?).  I would love to take a trip up there, but as Riv says, not worth it until a summit lift is running.



The state has about as much pocket cash for miscellaneous stuff as the owner...

*scootertig*...Just outside Greenville(look NE of SL, on southern end of Moosehead Lake...   BigSquaw mtn/ski-area is ~2-4mi outside of town, on the western side of the lake.  There's a decent little pub/restaurant(not elegant) just off the water....on righthand side after turning left off the main road at the light.  Always find it interesting to stop in anytime when in area in Spring thru Fall = mainly when up to go off in directions to watch wildlife or after paddling w/out friends.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> It's a shorter drive from Bangor. Most of it's clientele have been locals in the past. With the Plum Creek development it might bring some more vacationers up that way too.
> 
> I think the guy has had some offers, but is holding out hoping to cash in with Plum Creek. In the mean time it continues to decay ...
> 
> Skied there in 80's it was a fun mtn and would love to see it come back.



*Shortest/Easiest:*
 is from Newport (exit off I-95)...#23 north..thru village of Corinna & sm. town of Dexter to/thru Sangerville..to intersection with #15.  
Left on #15(north)..thru Guilford, Abbot, Monson..to Greenville(30mi max)...  
Once in Greenville #15 takes a left @blinking yellow light...goes up western side of lake.
*~20mi Newport to Guilford
26mi Guilford to Greenville
* _______________________________________________
*Longer...From SL:*
*Another way, maybe a little shorter if coming from SL (heading south thru Kingfield)*:*
In Kingfield, take left at little store/gas station(next to the river) = #16south
*1)*South on #16 to N. Anson......................................(~15mi) *medium speed*
*2)*North(left) on #16/201A to Solon(#201*north*)..............(~8mi) *higher speed* 
*3)* north on #201 to Bingham.......................................(~8mi) *high-speed*
*4)*on north side of village take #16*east* to Abbot Village(~22mi) *<---a backcountry town to village road(slowest link)*
*5)*_north on #15 _all the way to Greenville.......................(~20mi) *med-high speed*
Sounds a little bizarre..but it's the shortest route.......~73mi(+/-) total:roll:  As mentioned, it's not a spare of the moment hike.


$.01


----------



## scootertig (Dec 23, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Sadly marcski...The state has about as much pocket cash for miscellaneous stuff as the owner...
> 
> *scootertig*...Just outside Greenville(on soutern tip of Moosehead Lake..look NE of SL).   BigSquaw mtn/ski-area is ~2-4mi outside of town, on the western side of the lake.



Thanks.  I haven't been to Greenville in years (like, 10 or more).  As long as they're spinning lifts, and the tickets are less than $25 for a few hours, I'm in.  I'm a glutton for punishment that way.

If they're not spinning, how's Mt. Abram as a substitute?  I'm embarrassed that I missed so many opportunities for skiing when I lived up that way, and want to use this trip as an opportunity to make up for lost time...


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Dec 23, 2010)

scootertig said:


> Thanks.  I haven't been to Greenville in years (like, 10 or more).  As long as they're spinning lifts, and the tickets are less than $25 for a few hours, I'm in.  I'm a glutton for punishment that way.
> 
> If they're not spinning, how's Mt. Abram as a substitute?  I'm embarrassed that I missed so many opportunities for skiing when I lived up that way, and want to use this trip as an opportunity to make up for lost time...



As mentioned earlier, I am nearly 100% sure that at the very least the upper lift is not open and the lower one probably isn't either, I will be surprised if they are open for more than a couple weekends here and there and some school vacation weeks, heck I would be surprised if they are open at all.

On a personal note, I wouldn't give that guy (calafone) a dime unless he ever showed some serious drive to run that place.


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 23, 2010)

Not sure were you are going to be in Maine.  If you are in the Bangor area I would consider Big Rock or Camden Snow Bowl.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 23, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> .........On a personal note, I wouldn't give that guy (calafone) a dime unless he ever showed some serious drive to run that place.


....As it has stood for a few years+.      IMHO....it's now, or _could be_ a much more valuable XC and AT environment...ie undeveloped lands, which it probably should stay as...rather than being a cheap, rundown eyesore/insult, cut out of the atmosphere of the area, however being private land..y/n?...the exact status(rights for use) = I have no idea.

*scootertig*....there is Shawnee Peak(Bridgeton) in addition to Abrams(sp?), or Black Mtn(Rumford)...


----------



## scootertig (Dec 27, 2010)

bigbog said:


> *scootertig*....there is Shawnee Peak(Bridgeton) in addition to Abrams(sp?), or Black Mtn(Rumford)...



Thanks for the info (everyone else, too).

I guess we'll see how spry we feel after NYE, and make our decision for a little bit of skiing on Saturday based on that.  Sounds like Greenville wouldn't be worth the trip, though.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 22, 2011)

I spoke to North Woods Outfitters in Greenville and they said that the place is not going to open.  For months the phone has not worked there.  This is hearsay at best right now but on the facebook page Save Big Squaw, there has been a post saying it has been sold to someone from FL with no ambition to keep it as a ski area.  Check out the FB page for updates, a lot of the people on there are from Greenville and close to it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 23, 2011)

tomcat said:


> there has been a post saying it has been sold to someone from FL with no ambition to keep it as a ski area.



That's not new. It's the guy who has owned it for a long time and is letting it fall to pieces.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah....at some date? after the FL fellow bought it...seems he was into some small airlines/seaplane_co....and as the plot got a little thicker as one of his planes crashed.  At least that's what I thought I had read.....had to be 4+(?) years ago.
$.01

*Would like to know the legal status of those wishing to hike/skin-and-ski on...what was, or may still be his land.
Would like to at least see the property's boundaries.  There is Big Moose(was "Squaw" Mtn) and then there is a Little Moose(Squaw)..connected! ..with what should be some possibly nice lines.  Will try to find info......


----------



## kingdom-tele (Jan 23, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Would like to eventually ski the place if a summit lift gets opened again. Obviously not worth the drive until that time.



I understand your goal is skiing.  But, its never a waste of time to be in the Greenville/Moosehead region.  Unless they preventing people from hiking it or the trails that ascend to the peak, you'd be hard pressed to find a better place.IMO


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 23, 2011)

kingdom-tele said:


> I understand your goal is skiing.  But, its never a waste of time to be in the Greenville/Moosehead region.  Unless they preventing people from hiking it or the trails that ascend to the peak, you'd be hard pressed to find a better place.IMO


I meant that it was not worth the drive for the lower mountain only. I would certainly consider it for skinning to the summit and skiing. But I wouldn't drive there just for the lower mountain lift. Which seems moot at this point.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 23, 2011)

tomcat said:


> I spoke to North Woods Outfitters in Greenville and they said that the place is not going to open.  For months the phone has not worked there.  This is hearsay at best right now but on the facebook page Save Big Squaw, there has been a post saying it has been sold to someone from FL with no ambition to keep it as a ski area.  Check out the FB page for updates, a lot of the people on there are from Greenville and close to it.



I had hear the same rumor.  Some may argue that a guy from Florida (current owner) has been doing the same thing.  I can't believe that this place (might) just keeps falling into the wrong hands.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 24, 2011)

I knew Confalone was from FL.  It was rumored it may have been sold, To me it sounded like possibly another one from FL.  I live not too far from Greenville.  I see the editor of the one small weekly  newspaper up there regularly.  I'll see if he has heard anything through the grapevine.  I'll let you all know if i hear anything.


----------



## klrskiah (Feb 17, 2011)

*officially NELSAPed*

Not going to open. Rumor is that the road is gated, and power has been disconnected. Very sad.

http://www.nelsap.org/me/squaw.html


----------



## kingdom-tele (Feb 18, 2011)

KL - is it private land? just curious as we are planning a March trip and would gladly hike it, just don't want to step on toes. is there public access to the Mt.?


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 18, 2011)

kingdom-tele said:


> KL - is it private land? just curious as we are planning a March trip and would gladly hike it, just don't want to step on toes. is there public access to the Mt.?



I believe it is mostly private.  The main way in is the access road, but I do think there is a hiking trail that starts off below the base area.  As far as stepping on toes, my dad says there is a good three feet of snow on the ground so I wouldn't worry about anybody including the owner being up there.  I would guess there would be no issues.   Now that I think about it, I think there is a Snowmobile trail up to the base area, so that might be an option as well.


----------



## Skimaine (Feb 18, 2011)

Agreed.  My understanding is that the mountain is private land.  There are some public lands nearby (Little Moose Mountain) that should be good snow shoe trails.  In prior years the snow mobile trails basically led right to the base of the mountain and would be the best way to get access.  

While you are up there, stop by North-woods Outfitters in "down town" Greenville.  Pat or Mike could give the scoop on mountain access, snowmobile trails and other winter recreation opportunities.


----------



## tomcat (Feb 19, 2011)

The back side up to the fire tower is public land.  The ski area is private as is the access road. There was a big to do about the county plowing the road even though it is private. I spoke to the owner of northwoods in greenville and he said Confalone was reporting snowmobilers for trespassing at $200 a pop fine if caught.  It was unknown if someone on foot would be treated the same.  You can hike the summit all you want as it is Maine Reserve Land as long as you don't access it from the ski area.  The ski trails are private property and you may face trespassing charges if caught on them. Last time I was in Northwoods he said it was rumored that they would be open this week for February Vacation but take it with a grain of salt because there is a new rumor everyday in greenville about the place.  
It is fact however that the local ski club and Greenville High ski teams are using Hermon Mtn. for training.


----------



## billski (Aug 1, 2011)

I stopped by the resort this afternoon.  I have further local beta and photos.  I'll try to post tomorrow if I have a chance.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 29, 2012)

Nothing concrete, but apparently the current owner of Squaw is selling an island he owns off the coast of Florida to a person/persons/company.  As part of the sale, Big Squaw Mt will be sold as well.  According to some online chatter, the buyers are from Venezuela.  It remains to be seen if these rumblings are true and if this group has any interest of running a ski area.  I guess stay tuned.  I know there was another local/Maine group looking to put something together in regards to purchase.  As my many years of having lived near Moosehead/D-F, rumors fly and die like the black flies.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 29, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Nothing concrete, but apparently the current owner of Squaw is selling an island he owns off the coast of Florida to a person/persons/company.  As part of the sale, Big Squaw Mt will be sold as well.  According to some online chatter, the buyers are from Venezuela.  It remains to be seen if these rumblings are true and if this group has any interest of running a ski area.  I guess stay tuned.  I know there was another local/Maine group looking to put something together in regards to purchase.  As my many years of having lived near Moosehead/D-F, rumors fly and die like the black flies.



Interesting...a lot more interesting than some US conglomerate attempting to battle for timber harvesting rights....


----------



## Tooth (Mar 31, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Nothing concrete, but apparently the current owner of Squaw is selling an island he owns off the coast of Florida to a person/persons/company.  As part of the sale, Big Squaw Mt will be sold as well.  According to some online chatter, the buyers are from Venezuela.  It remains to be seen if these rumblings are true and if this group has any interest of running a ski area.  I guess stay tuned.  I know there was another local/Maine group looking to put something together in regards to purchase.  As my many years of having lived near Moosehead/D-F, rumors fly and die like the black flies.





Links?


----------



## billski (Apr 19, 2012)

*Big Squaw Mountain owner accused of harvesting timber on restricted land*

*Big Squaw Mountain owner accused of harvesting timber on restricted land*



Thursday, April 19, 2012    Last update: 10:01 a.m.
BIG MOOSE TOWNSHIP, Maine — Three state agencies will convene on  Thursday to determine if the owner of Big Squaw Mountain Ski Resort  violated restrictions on his land by harvesting timber on a particular  parcel.


 The Department of Conservation’s Bureau of Parks and Lands, the Land  Use Regulation Commission and the attorney general’s office will meet to  reach a decision.
 James Confalone bought about 7,000 acres in 1994 from the Bureau of  Parks and Lands, according to a letter Confalone sent to the bureau in  November. About 1,200 acres have timber harvesting restrictions set by  the Bureau of Parks and Lands.


 LURC sent Confalone a notice of violation on Aug. 31, 2011, for  harvesting timber on the restricted parcel of land. Rod Falla, LURC’s  Greenville regional supervisor, said he wasn’t sure how many acres were  harvested but the letter sent by Confalone to the Bureau of Parks and  Lands in November said 40 to 50 acres were harvested without a permit.  In his letter, Confalone said the harvesting of timber was halted after  he was alerted to the restrictions

...
“It’s not clear as to when he can cut trails,” said Rodrigues. “The  argument can be made that he’s planning on opening in the next couple of  years and needs to cut the trails.”
 Falla said if Confalone is found to be in violation, the case will move to the attorney general’s office.


Source
Bangor Daily News


----------



## tomcat (Apr 22, 2012)

I talk regularly to the guys in Northwoods Outfitters in Greenville and the editor/writer of the Moosehead Matters newspaper.  The rumors about the place change as often as the weather.  Lately the talk has been positive at least as far as Confalone maybe trying to sell or being forced to sell.  In a few weeks it will probably change back to he's keeping it.


----------



## billski (Sep 10, 2012)

*AG considering charges against Big Squaw owner; state building tower atop mountain*

By Alex Barber, BDN Staff
 								 					Posted Aug. 02, 2012, at 7:12 p.m.

GREENVILLE, Maine — The Maine Land Use Regulation Commission will decide Friday whether to refer an enforcement action against the owner of Big Squaw Mountain Ski Resort to the Maine Attorney General’s Office.
...
James Confalone, CEO of Mountain Inc., bought about 7,000 acres in 1994  from the Bureau of Parks and Lands. About 1,200 acres have timber  harvesting restrictions set by the Bureau of Parks and Lands.
...LURC says that the harvest was done without permit approval and that the land has deed restrictions for timber harvesting.

Rodney Folsom, a real estate agent in Greenville who is a spokesman for Mountain Inc...
...*Folsom told the Bangor Daily News in April that the timber was harvested to extend ski trails.* REALLY???:roll:


----------



## tomcat (Dec 13, 2012)

Talking to Northwoods Outfitters in Greenville ME just yesterday, they said that Big Squaw is bought pending a dispute over illegal logging by the long time owner that let it go downhill.  The guy in the shop claims to have talked to the proposed buyer(s) that plan to actually dump money into it.  Again this is just the outfitter talking but he claims they hope to be at least up and running as soon as two year after some improvement.  The rumors about this place change as often as the weather but this is the most promising, hopefully it's true.


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 14, 2012)

I know the folks at Northwoods and they are a good source of info.  Let's hope it is true.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 5, 2013)

A group called Friends of Squaw Mountain is hoping to have the lower mountain open on or around MLK day this year.  This is coming from the editor of the Moosehead Matters newspaper in Greenville.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, awesome! Go Big Squaw!

http://www.friendsofsquawmtn.org/

http://www.facebook.com/FriendsofSquaw

Looks like their Facebook page is updated frequently regarding goings on and the operational status and what help they need. Really cool! If they eventually get their upper mountain lift back on a future seasons, I'll be there!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 6, 2013)

Long drive but the views up there of Moosehead do look amazing.....I love old school mtns w. character so probably would try and get a day in up there someday.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.boston.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/2013/01/squaw_or_phoeni.html

Nice short article on Squaw. I have friends who have a camp about 90 mins from Squaw and 35 from Eaton Mtn in Skowhegan. 
I'm pulling for both of these guys to get off NELSAP as it would be a fun day trip basing out of their camp.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> Eaton Mtn in Skowhegan.
> I'm pulling for both of these guys to get off NELSAP as it would be a fun day trip basing out of their camp.



I spent a lot of time at Eaton in my youth. I hope they can get it going again.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 14, 2013)

Seriously considering driving up their and skinning to the summit with the lower mountain lift assistance. Looks like I could probably ski all of the summit trails once each if I made a full day of it (and go when I am back in shape, lol). We'll see what happens. Really hope that they get that summit lift open... the place must be incred on a powder day being so far off the grid.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sincerely hope they can sustain it.  Looks like a massive undertaking.  Squaw is one of those areas I always wanted to ski but never got to.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 15, 2013)

*Maine Travel Maven*

4 hours ago


_Only in Maine: 2 mechanics from Sunday River are installing a used drive control from Sugarloaf Mountain on Squaw Mountain's lower lift in prep for reopening.


_


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2013)

Bob R said:


> *Maine Travel Maven*
> 
> 4 hours ago
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2013)

It's amazing how much volunteer people-power (and money) they got in such a small amount of time.  Reminds me of Northeast Slopes.  Now let's hope the landowner doesn't pull the plug on the lease.  If that happened, I'm sure a special hunting season would be declared .  I wonder if he gets a tax write off.


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2013)

A surprise delivery of firewood showed up today.  Donated.  God, makes me want to move up there, if for nothing else the people!  Love it!


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2013)

and this

Pepsi and snow go together!


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2013)

and this


Thank you Marilyn Goodwin from Crazy Moose Fabrics & Beaver Cove Camps  for the classy valances.  They were hung in the Main Room of the lower  lodge today.  The rods are recycled Squaw Ski Poles, custom made and  installed by John & Cindy Bohl. Wicked cute! — at Big Squaw Mountain Ski Resort.


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2013)

and this


Handsome new LLBean clocks and thermometers installed at the lodge and lift houses. Thank you for the donation Appalachian Mountain Club!


----------



## Angus (Jan 16, 2013)

So what's the deal? Is the mountain operating under a lease arrangement or was there a transfer of ownership? Nice to see the community and Maine organizations chipping in. I bet this makes a huge difference to families living up there year-round.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2013)

Angus said:


> So what's the deal? Is the mountain operating under a lease arrangement or was there a transfer of ownership? Nice to see the community and Maine organizations chipping in. I bet this makes a huge difference to families living up there year-round.




From what I saw in the Bangor Daily News, a $1 lease for one year.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 17, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> From what I saw in the Bangor Daily News, a $1 lease for one year.



Doesnt this seem way out of left field compared to the owners previous business dealings? A good thing for sure though.


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 18, 2013)

It sounds like a great deal for the owner; he gets some maintenance done for free and gets Squaw in the public eye until he's ready to sell it. He tried to lease it to the county but they weren't interested.

It's been 40 years since I skied Squaw but I remember the lower slopes skied very nicely.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2013)

Just heard on Facebook that the folks at Big Squaw are getting a new Prinoth Groomer.  I take it that this is a demo machine or a loaner, in part for the PR.  

Either way, it is a nice thing to see folks getting behind this community/volunteer venture.


----------



## polski (Jan 25, 2013)

On the group's FB they said they're leasing it for the season with option to buy.

edit: FB page updated 15 min ago to say the groomer has arrived!


Great story overall. Hope they resolve the lift issue and get a whole bunch of snow at about the same time. Hell, if that happened I might try to hit the opening ... only a 4.5 hour drive from here


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2013)

polski said:


> On the group's FB they said they're leasing it for the season with option to buy.
> 
> Great story overall. Hope they resolve the lift issue and get a whole bunch of snow at about the same time. Hell, if that happened I might try to hit the opening ... only a 4.5 hour drive from here



Nice.  Their story is really inspirational.


----------



## Breeze (Jan 25, 2013)

Current Bangor  Daily News 

http://bangordailynews.com/2013/01/...ssues-stalling-opening-of-big-squaw-mountain/

Breeze


----------



## JAS90 (Jan 27, 2013)

Lift dude fixing the lift today (1/27). Do they need load test?


----------



## sull1102 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, they're doing the 30,000lbs load test soon.


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 28, 2013)

And their website now has a Weathercam! http://www.friendsofsquawmtn.org/


----------



## Prolifious (Jan 28, 2013)

Yo where's my MA homies at??


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2013)

Prolifious said:


> Yo where's my MA homies at??



Are you another ?


----------



## sull1102 (Jan 29, 2013)

Tomorrow is the date for the load test with an opening this weekend if all goes well, fingers crossed!


----------



## ceo (Jan 29, 2013)

Bob R said:


> *Maine Travel Maven*
> _Only in Maine: 2 mechanics from Sunday River are installing a used drive control from Sugarloaf Mountain on Squaw Mountain's lower _


That's not the one they just ripped out of the Superquad, is it? =:-O


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow.  Go over to their FB page
https://www.facebook.com/FriendsofSquaw?ref=stream

The photos they have are incredible.  The surface they've laid down is a pro as it goes.  Incredible job citizens of Greenville.  All through their generosity and hard work!



150 people showed up yesterday


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2013)

So, so cool





THIS is OLD SCHOOL.  Imagine doing this with leather boots!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice! I still can't justify the drive just for the lower mountain. Maybe next season I'll get my act together and get over their with my skins. A little lift assistance would be quite nice to increase the amount of laps possible from the summit.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Very nice! I still can't justify the drive just for the lower mountain. Maybe next season I'll get my act together and get over their with my skins. A little lift assistance would be quite nice to increase the amount of laps possible from the summit.



Any idea what the terrain is comparable to off the summit? I'm intrigued.


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2013)

Where else can you ski and get a view of Kahtadin?



Work  projects are ongoing as we tackle the foundation of the lower lodge.   Thank you Kyle Pelletier of helping remove the debris from the former  dormitories down below.  We are already working to make this a usable  space for next season. If you are interested in getting involved in this  project, please contact us for more information.  It is like a time  capsule down here!



Fresh Pow on March 3rd:




Have you ever seen such teamwork?

Thank  you to The Wizard, Charlie Lazore, Bruce w/CMP and Woody Bartley for  replacing our electrical power supply to the lifthouse.  We are back up  and running and will be open again on Wednesday, noon-5 for an afternoon  of skiing, by donation.  THANK YOU!  Hope to see you all then!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm with River and others in here---the story is really inspiring and I'd love to ski it but likely would not make the drive until the Summit lift gets going. Have they made any references to plans for that anywhere has anyone heard?


----------



## billski (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh 'cmon, make a junket out of it.  How about a "pick 5"  Hermon, Squaw, Eaton, Baker, finish it off with Sugarloaf?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 11, 2013)

No idea. The trails look nice, though.


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 11, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Any idea what the terrain is comparable to off the support? I'm intrigued.



I learned to ski there before the double chair ended access to the summit.  The lower mountain is really beginner/low intermediate terrain.  The upper mountain is a gem.  The trails are "classic New England". Twisty, turny, narrow trails. Very much like the trails at Saddleback that are serviced by the double chair. Jordan Bowel at SR would be another good comparison, although a bit narrower.  It is also a pretty good amount of vertical and the trail map doesn't do it justice. I would guess 1400 vertical on the double. You could ski down to the triple for the full 1,750 feet of vertical. The old trail maps list the upper mountain trails as 11/2 miles long. The double chair was listed at 6,000 feet. It was a long ride up. They had just began cutting glades before the double failed.  There is a natural trail with two 4 feet "cliff drops". Good stuff for everyone.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2013)

Skimaine said:


> I learned to ski there before the double chair ended access to the summit.  The lower mountain is really beginner/low intermediate terrain.  The upper mountain is a gem.  The trails are "classic New England". Twisty, turny, narrow trails. Very much like the trails at Saddleback that are serviced by the double chair. Jordan Bowel at SR would be another good comparison, although a bit narrower.  It is also a pretty good amount of vertical and the trail map doesn't do it justice. I would guess 1400 vertical on the double. You could ski down to the triple for the full 1,750 feet of vertical. The old trail maps list the upper mountain trails as 11/2 miles long. The double chair was listed at 6,000 feet. It was a long ride up. They had just began cutting glades before the double failed.  There is a natural trail with two 4 feet "cliff drops". Good stuff for everyone.



Thanks for the info. Sounds like it has some nice potential. Hopefully they can do something to get the summit back in play.


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 12, 2013)

http://skimap.org/data/457/260/1280525905.gif

I'll add what I can to SkiMaine's description, though the last time I skied there was 1972.  They only added one expert trail, Sebomook, since then, plus replacing the 3,000-foot T-bar with a triple chair and making that liftline into a trail. I heard they also opened the upper double chair line for skiing. That could be extreme; I remember boulders and gullies under the chair.  

Squaw's biggest asset is its sheer beauty, both the view and the mountain itself with its abundance of fir trees, the greenest ski mountain you'll ever see.  Looking up from the base, you could hardly see any trails. The mountain's liability, terrain-wise, is that the double chair is rather long for the vertical served. All the runs start off with a flat stretch, and the lower third of the area is all easy runouts, about like the bottom of the high-speed quad area at Sunapee. The original black diamond trails, Piscataquis and Moose River, did not follow the fall line and were really intermediate.  I got to ski St. Croix the last time I was there; it had a good steep pitch but it took a long traverse to get there.  Traversing at Squaw was relatively pleasant.

The Penobscot trail deserved its reputation as a gem. After a flat stretch under the chair, it dove to the right on a broad pitch that could be a bit challenging, then turned into a nice cruise through the woods. East Branch was an easy run that started partway down Penobscot and ran down to the top of the T-bar area, like the Cliff Trail at Stowe.  It would be an novice trail except that novices were hard-pressed to get to it via that pitch on Penobscot.

If I were to buy Squaw (I'm a few million short), instead of restoring the summit chair, I'd just restore the bottom third to the mid-station, as a novice and access lift.  My new summit lift (fixed triple 4800 feet long) would start below the midstation and east of it on Penobscot, eliminating the runouts.  It would go parallel to the existing liftline to a higher peak, which adds 180 vertical feet and opens up a steep pitch east of Penobscot.  You could also ski down to this lift from the triple chair. I'd also restore the shorter T-bar on the lower mountain for the beginners' area.  Then we'd have something.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful spot.. nice to see people pulling together to bring such a gem back to life. I would make the trip if the summit chair were spinning.


----------



## billski (Mar 19, 2013)

NEWS FROM YOUR BOARD: Unanimous vote of Your Directors to pursue a two  year lease agreement with Mr. Confalone to continue operating for the  next two ski seasons!!!
 TOP PRIORITIES INCLUDE: 
 1.) Purchase the 2006 Prinoth BR 350 (that we currently lease)
  2.) Weatherproof the lodge with new metal roof for the wing, install donated Moosehead Cedar Log Homes siding and 6 new windows and slopeside door.
  3.) Purchase fan guns for snow making on the lift line (Rip Gorge) & Kennebec
  4.) Resurrect the Pony Pull with the possibility of a tubing park 
 5.) Trail work on both the lower and upper mountain.

 We need your help to make this all possible. Consider a donation to friendsofsquaw@gmail.com via www.paypal.com

Door Prize of Free Season's Pass with your $25 Dinner Donation!  Join us for an afternoon of skiing and an evening of fun!Please share!  Moosehead Cedar Log Homes  has generously donated gorgeous cedar log siding to begin renovations  for the exterior of the lodge.  With your help we will match them with 6  new insulated windows on the slopeside.  Please join us for a night of  good food, good music and a whole lot of fun! For more information visit  http://www.facebook.com/events/546601352029080/


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 19, 2013)

billski said:


> 5.) Trail work on both the lower and *upper* mountain.



Looks promising that while they may not have immediate plans to resurrect the upper lift at least they don't want the trails to grow in anymore than they have.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2021)

A $75 million ski resort could bring hundreds of jobs to Moosehead region
					

The $75 million investment would create 300-400 jobs and result in $2.9 million annually in property taxes in Piscataquis County, the least populous and one of the poorest in Maine.




					bangordailynews.com
				




Ambitious plans!

Bring it back and put it on a joint pass with Saddleback!


----------



## BLESS (Jan 20, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> A $75 million ski resort could bring hundreds of jobs to Moosehead region
> 
> 
> The $75 million investment would create 300-400 jobs and result in $2.9 million annually in property taxes in Piscataquis County, the least populous and one of the poorest in Maine.
> ...


LOL beat me to it.....I just read this as well.  Hope it works for them.


----------



## skimagic (Jan 20, 2021)

Lets hope the sale actually happens, I'd be surprised Confalone  would let it go so easily though without a high price tag.  He kept it this long and probably  thinks its worth a saddleback price?     
  I just don't understand how he let it go down the crapper over the years, which killed any money coming in from its operation.  

I went up to Moosehead a few summers ago and drove up to the old hotel, the mountain looked impressive, but it is far, far from everywhere.  I imagine the new lift would be a  fixed grip,  Im not sure what a HSQ would do with such a limited bed base, even with some new homes, and the small area population.    
If it opens, i'm there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2021)

While it's definitely remote, it's only fifteen minutes further from Boston than Sugarloaf.  Having a lake almost twice the size of Winnipesaukee at its base is a a compelling four season option for those willing to work for a less crowded skiing experience plus one of the very best boating destinations in the country. I definitely want to get my boat up there just as much as ski the mountain.  Probably isn't a body of water that large and so undeveloped east of the rockies.  Maybe something in Minnesota, but Moosehead is pristine with killer mountain views


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2021)

State approves $135 million deal to remake ski resort in Piscataquis County
					

The project in Big Moose Township is expected to create roughly 380 full- and part-time jobs.




					www.pressherald.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> State approves $135 million deal to remake ski resort in Piscataquis County
> 
> 
> The project in Big Moose Township is expected to create roughly 380 full- and part-time jobs.
> ...


Yes.  Looks like it is moving forward.  Hope it works out.  The residents in that area need that resort to succeed.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 21, 2021)

Moving forward 


thetrailboss said:


> Yes.  Looks like it is moving forward.  Hope it works out.  The residents in that area need that resort to succeed.


Moving forward with a name change because “part of its name is a slur for a female Native American.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 22, 2021)

Balsams 2.0?  At least this one is within grasp of reality.  The real estate plan is quite ambitious!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2021)

I'd love to see this project happen as that area of Maine is something special.  Maybe it can be an if you build it, they will come scenario.  Summer on Moosehead must be amazing for boaters.  Almost double the size of Winnipesaukee with probably 5% the number of boats. 

Seems like a peculiar project for this group.  They've done some large hotels, but also medical facilities and dorms.  They appear well versed in high dollar developments, but not ski resorts. 






						Projects
					






					www.provident.org


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Apr 22, 2021)

Color me skeptical as well. Lots of talk of new lift(s) for 2021-22 but is there an actual order? Getting pretty late in the game.


----------



## machski (Apr 23, 2021)

crystalmountainskier said:


> Color me skeptical as well. Lots of talk of new lift(s) for 2021-22 but is there an actual order? Getting pretty late in the game.


Manufactuer has yet to be announced, but Peter has added this to his 2021 installs on Lift Blog.  Tagged as a HSQ.


----------



## FBGM (Apr 23, 2021)

How bad do you think the mosquitos are in the summer there? Every hotel room purchase comes with a can of DEET


----------



## machski (Apr 23, 2021)

FBGM said:


> How bad do you think the mosquitos are in the summer there? Every hotel room purchase comes with a can of DEET


Black Flies in May and June are 10X worse IMHO up there.


----------

